

Glasgow Haskell Compiler 7.2.1 released - JanLaussmann
http://www.haskell.org/ghc/download_ghc_7_2_1

======
danieldk
Woohoo, Monad comprehensions :):

[http://www.haskell.org/ghc/docs/7.2.1/html/users_guide/synta...](http://www.haskell.org/ghc/docs/7.2.1/html/users_guide/syntax-
extns.html#monad-comprehensions)

This improve code readability when used judiciously.

~~~
hesselink
What monad would you use them for? I've never seen a really good use case.

~~~
jerf
I think LINQ is a special case of a monad comprehension. Syntax checked, type
checked, composeable query languages (of which the "Structured" Query Language
is only one example) are good things.

So far everywhere where I might have been tempted to use a Maybe monad
comprehension, applicative functors were more clear anyhow.

~~~
samg_
You are right about query languages being a good for for monad comprehensions.
See Torston Grust's dissertation[1], specifically "Combinators from Monad
Comprehensions."

1\.
[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.88.9...](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.88.9148)

------
tmorgan
There is some pretty cool stuff in there for a point release. It's cool that
monad comprehensions are back in, but I'm most excited about Safe Haskell,
which should enable enable some new types of application (safely running
untrusted code).

~~~
gwern
As I keep telling people, 'Safe Haskell' is not as generally useful as they
think it is. Mueval (<http://hackage.haskell.org/package/mueval>) has to do a
_lot_ more than just be careful with its imports before it can safely run
arbitrary untrusted code.

------
lallysingh
Quite relevantly to day-to-day use, ghci's got multiline input and the ability
to load up scripts. No more copy-paste out of _scratch_ in emacs!

------
pawelwentpawel
Good timing, I have haskell exam in 2 hrs ;)

~~~
soapdog
good luck!!! you should have finished it by now! :-)

